# Stirrup Lengths,



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Hey.

Well I'm not so sure if my stirrup length is right, I was just wondering how you work out your correct stirrup length.

Maddie.


----------



## Nutty Saddler (May 26, 2009)

Many things have changed since I was taught to ride but the old method was to make a fist at the stirrup bar on the saddle - the bottom of the stirrup iron should reach your armpit - simple as that.

Of course leather length should shortened if jumping , and many who do dressage ride a little bit longer


----------



## Pinto Pony (Jul 28, 2008)

The stirrup under the arm pit is an ok way. What I like to do is sit in the saddle, put my knees in the knee roll where I want them and stretch through my calves and get my heels down and under myself. Then just set your stirrups so that you are sitting the same as that  When doing flat work you want as much calf on the side of your horse as possible so make your stirrups as long as possible.


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Thanks, I do the stirrup under the arm pit one and sometimes end up with funny lengths. I will try your suggestion Pinto Pony


----------



## rottenweiler (Apr 16, 2009)

I was taught the stirrup in the armpit thing too but it still comes up a bit short that way. Sometimes I'll start like that, but once I get on I will look at where my foot is in relation to the stirrup while it's out of the stirrup... should be able even with my ankle I was told


----------



## BackInTheSaddleAgain (Apr 20, 2009)

Does the same apply for an australian stock saddle?


----------



## Eolith (Sep 30, 2007)

My understanding is that the Australian stock saddles have a more Western style stirrup... in which case it's more or less long enough to accomodate the ball of your foot and have your heel end up either parallel with the ground or slightly downward.

I personally use english stirrups on my aussie in a dressage type length... but I don't know whether that's adviseable.


----------



## Jessabel (Mar 19, 2009)

I was taught that when you drop your leg, the stirrup grip should be level with your ankle. That's if you ride Hunter or English pleasure and whatnot. For dressage, your stirrups should be longer.


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Thanks for that information, it helped alot!


----------



## DarkEquine (Aug 29, 2008)

It all depends on the saddle and what stirrup leathers you're using. The arm pit thing works on most GP and J saddles, but as everyone said, D saddles you need to be longer. Some stirrup leathers have different hole lengths, or the leather's been stretched due to wear, so the length you were used to might no longer apply with this particular stirrup leather. I know that I've had to have two different lengths on the same pair, 5 years old, because one had stretched and the other hadn't!

Oh, and if it all goes pear-shaped, you can always fix it when you're in the saddle! I know I'm always fiddling with mine just after I get on!


----------



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

Everyone said what I was taught. Since I ride the same horse in the same saddle with the same leathers, I don't have to change them too much, but I usually just get on and see what feels comfortable. Some horses require a different length than others, no matter the saddle, although the type of riding or saddle does make a difference.

I have two completely different stirrup leathers on my saddle. It's terrible, and when I feel it affecting my seat, I just kick my feet out them. I find that a good way to keep your stirrups from stretching is; when mounting from the ground, try and alternate which side you mount on. I know it's "ideal" to mount from the left side, but who cares? You won't ruin your horse if you mount from the right. That way, your stirrups can at least stretch evenly. However, I ALWAYS mount from a block, or stump, or whatever I can find, and I try to just swing my leg over without actually using the stirrup.


----------



## Tayz (Jan 24, 2009)

I learnt the armpit way  usually it works. sometimes though, it doesn't...


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

riccil0ve said:


> Everyone said what I was taught. Since I ride the same horse in the same saddle with the same leathers, I don't have to change them too much, but I usually just get on and see what feels comfortable. Some horses require a different length than others, no matter the saddle, although the type of riding or saddle does make a difference.
> 
> I have two completely different stirrup leathers on my saddle. It's terrible, and when I feel it affecting my seat, I just kick my feet out them. I find that a good way to keep your stirrups from stretching is; when mounting from the ground, try and alternate which side you mount on. I know it's "ideal" to mount from the left side, but who cares? You won't ruin your horse if you mount from the right. That way, your stirrups can at least stretch evenly. However, I ALWAYS mount from a block, or stump, or whatever I can find, and I try to just swing my leg over without actually using the stirrup.


I'v always been taught to mount from the left side and never from the right, I guess thats just the way I've been taught.


----------



## DarkEquine (Aug 29, 2008)

It feels so STRANGE mounting from the right! lol


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

DarkEquine said:


> It feels so STRANGE mounting from the right! lol


I bet it does, I would proberly put the wrong foot in the stirrup! LoL


----------



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

I know, I was always taught to mount from the left but if you think about it, why does it matter? I refuse to have a horse that won't mount from either side, from any object. I know some people who ride who have a bad leg or knee or something, and simply can't mount from the left. 

And yes, it's very, very weird to mount and lead from the right, and as far as mounting goes, I have a way harder time getting up there. It just proves how uneven I am, haha.


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Well I changed my stirup lengths today and they feel great now, I cantered with Chinga today and it felt great!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I agree with ricci, it is also good for your horse to mount from both sides. You are supposed to do everything else equally on both sides so why not mounting too. Plus, there may be some instance when you have to mount from the right when out on the trail and it is nice to know that your horse won't mind. As for stirrup length, I just go with what feels comfortable and secure.

One thing I have noticed in my western saddle (I don't know if you have the same problem in english or not) is that I ride lots of different sized horses, most of whom are pretty bulky and wide. I am also riding a 3 year old paint filly that is pretty narrow and my stirrups feel longer when I ride her than they do when I ride others who are broader.


----------



## Equitationxx (May 29, 2009)

I always learned that the stirrup bar should hit at or slightly above your ankle bone-- the stirrup-in-armpit thing doesn't usually work for me.


----------



## DarkEquine (Aug 29, 2008)

riccil0ve said:


> I know, I was always taught to mount from the left but if you think about it, why does it matter? I refuse to have a horse that won't mount from either side, from any object. I know some people who ride who have a bad leg or knee or something, and simply can't mount from the left.
> 
> And yes, it's very, very weird to mount and lead from the right, and as far as mounting goes, I have a way harder time getting up there. It just proves how uneven I am, haha.


You do have a good point there! 
Come to think of it, mounting from the right might be good for me for a while, seeing as everytime I mount these days, I have to lengthen the left stirrup leathers so I can get on, THEN shorten them when I'm up! Just until I'm all healed...(I tore a cartlidge in my left knee at netball :roll...and it is good to have a horse which doesn't mind which side you mount/lead from. My friend's horse doesn't even like her putting his tack on from the right!!!


----------

